# Critical Skills Visa Funds Requirements



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dear Seniors and Experts,

I am applying for Critical Skills Visa from India. I read "Bank Statement" need to be submitted with our application for visa. We can obtain letter from bank stating the available funds in my account. However, I have few questions..

How much funds in INR I need to show..?

How many Months Bank Statement..?

If I have funds in Fixed Deposit, how can I show Monthly Bank Statement..?

Please help me out.


----------

